# HELP! What size stirrup irons?



## hanna1983 (14 September 2009)

Hi guys,

buying my first ever pair of stirrup irons.
the ones I have set my eye on come in the following sizes:

4"
4 1/4"
4 1/2"
4 3/4"
5"

I am shoe size 5 and at the widest point my feet are 3.5 inches wide. Which size should I go for?

Would normally try something like that on but the shop closes an hour before I even leave work and saddle fitter is coming tomorrow evening (and he doesnt do stirrup leathers or irons, only saddles and girths).

Please help :-S

Thank you!

Thanks so much!


----------



## ibot (14 September 2009)

hey hanna good luck tomorrow with the saddler i am sure you will find the perfect saddle


----------



## flyingfeet (14 September 2009)

I would go for a 4.75"

I could ride in a 4.5", but no smaller (size 5.5 feet), however I like to use mountain horse boots and these are really better in 4.75" irons

Also means my father can use them without it being dangerous.


----------



## hanna1983 (14 September 2009)

Thanks Nicky !! Fingers crossed then i can finally ride my horse


----------



## hanna1983 (14 September 2009)

I am thinking 4.5 too...

given they are 3.5 wide, plus maybe half an inch each side for the boot, and then another half inch outside of the boot for movement/safety I guess?


----------



## Chico Mio (14 September 2009)

Nope, size five feet you need 4.75 irons, believe me.


----------



## hanna1983 (14 September 2009)

4.75? wont that be too big? I dont wanna fall out of them


----------



## unicornleather (14 September 2009)

You need to be able to fit a small finger or roughly 1/2" either side of your boot when positioned in the iron, so if your feet are 3.5" as you say (with your boots on) then, you will need a 4.5". Any bigger and your feet are in danger of slipping through them and if you should take a tumble (especially if you ride as badly as I do!) then your foot could get stuck through the iron and you could be dragged if the stirrup leather doesn't pull off the stirrup bars.
This is the way we were taught to fit irons to customer's feet.
Oz


----------

